# Usb memory stick wont play any NEW video files, but will play all existing files!! :@



## Spanish89 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive got a 32GB memory stick.
It has about 24GBs of video files on it currently.

However when i put any new video files from my laptop onto it, and then try opening the, my video player just wont play any of them!! :upset::upset:

The video player opens, but instead of showing the video timer as 0.00/3.20mins (to show that is has 3.20mins of video in the file which it will play),
it just shows 0.00/0.00 as the timer, and wont load the video at all!! :upset:


The current video files i have on there all play fine, but any new files i put on in the exact same format just wont play! 

And it also f**ks up the video file itself just by being put on there though!

As i have a video on my laptop which plays fine, i put it on the memory stick and it wont play, i transfer it back from the stick to my laptop but the file then still wont play, and so has been corrupted somehow just by being placed on the memory stick!



Can anyone please please help??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the stick is faulty/failing. Try copying the working files off the drive. If they will copy off properly, try formatting the stick, and then test.


----------

